
Iowa Precincts Report Issues Using Caucus App, Potentially Delaying Results - AndrewBissell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-03/iowa-precinct-chairs-report-struggles-with-caucus-phone-app
======
AndrewBissell
There were numerous concerns raised about this app when it was announced that
it would be used:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22157536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22157536)

